# Eminem



## RollBluntsUp420 (Dec 16, 2010)

Although Eminem has had a rocky past few years his rhymes and raps will stay with me forever. Lsiten to Infinite, his first CD, its a old school type of rapping and its amazing.


----------



## *Love420 (Dec 16, 2010)

I <3 Eminem!


----------



## Paul G. (Dec 16, 2010)

eminem was the shit. slim shady lp, marshall mathers lp and eminem show were arguably the greatest rap albums of all time. although his recent works are far from what he used to be, he still proves that he still has it and for me will forever be a legend in the rap industry. Nobody did it like eminem did! peace.


----------



## EmperorGonzo (Dec 16, 2010)

Is Eminem a good rapper? Sure. Is he the best? Not at all.


----------



## RollBluntsUp420 (Dec 16, 2010)

He doesnt even think he's the best in his words its "Reggie, Jay Z, Tupac and Biggie, Andre from Outkast, Jada, Kurupt, Nas and then Him. He's earned my respect because he didnt give a shit about anything.


----------



## alberts (Dec 17, 2010)

eminem does his thing even til this day



> you think you ball well I palm it
> I throw up bombs when I vomit
> boy I throw down in the kitchen might hit your mom with my omelet
> but you got egg on your face now watch me drop an atomic
> http://www.killerhiphop.com/despicable-lyrics-eminem/#ixzz17fc5dSzq​



​


----------



## heir proctor (Jan 4, 2011)

Makes me puke. Not music.


----------



## pylon89 (Jan 7, 2011)

[video=youtube;I3K571fplcg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I3K571fplcg[/video]

Back when he was in the game for more than just the money


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 7, 2011)

heir proctor said:


> Makes me puke. Not music.


Agreed. I remember me and my brothers enjoying it when we were what, 10 years old? Nowadays i see most of it for what it is


----------



## Kobethastoner (Jan 10, 2011)

Jay z???????????


----------



## ReaxBeats (Jan 11, 2011)

pylon89 said:


> [video=youtube;I3K571fplcg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I3K571fplcg[/video]
> 
> Back when he was in the game for more than just the money


 brotha get on his infinite album.

go on youtube and search it


THATS when he was in it for more than the money.


----------



## ReaxBeats (Jan 11, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Agreed. I remember me and my brothers enjoying it when we were what, 10 years old? Nowadays i see most of it for what it is


 couldnt have said it better myself.


----------



## timtebow420 (Jan 11, 2011)

To the guy that said Andre from Outkast?? If you were gonna pick one of the two from outkast it would definately be Big Boi!!


----------



## ReaxBeats (Jan 11, 2011)

timtebow420 said:


> To the guy that said Andre from Outkast?? If you were gonna pick one of the two from outkast it would definately be Big Boi!!


Andre 3000 is honestly the brains in outkast.

wtf were u thinking


----------



## timtebow420 (Jan 11, 2011)

brains don't make u the best rapper...wtf were u thinkin?? Andre is very talented and smooth, but IMHO I think Big Boi has better rhymes and better delivery...andre is more pop....


----------



## ReaxBeats (Jan 12, 2011)

timtebow420 said:


> brains don't make u the best rapper...wtf were u thinkin?? Andre is very talented and smooth, but IMHO I think Big Boi has better rhymes and better delivery...andre is more pop....


 Intelligence will make you the best at anything, i guarantee it bro =]
even tho big boi is nice, andre's got flos for days bro plus he produces and makes all the beats.


----------



## pylon89 (Jan 12, 2011)

ReaxBeats said:


> brotha get on his infinite album.
> 
> go on youtube and search it
> 
> ...


Yeah I've already got it, really good album


----------



## timtebow420 (Jan 13, 2011)

Intelligence does not equal talent...U obviously have no idea what u are talking about...You can be the smartest mother fucker on earth and not have an ounce of talent..We just gonna have to agree to disagree..


----------



## W N L (Jan 13, 2011)

Yea, I don't care for the music one bit.. His older music, its just trashy sounding to me, the newer release, sounds like a beg to buy his album, I am probably wrong, but thats my side


----------



## janegayle (Jan 16, 2011)

Eminem is a great Album. I listen all the Song track from this Eminem Album and All the Track are awesome. I like all the Track of Eminem. Eminem is one of mine favorite album of life Time. If you doesn't listen these Eminem album then must listen at least one time, it's very good track.


----------

